# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Turkish Primo! 24088B

## c eastwood

Hey Guys,
Well I guess I've been scamed! From the research I've been able to do on this site, (this place is a real gold mine of information!) I have determined that the Primo I recieved was fake.
As you can see there are 2 different sizes of blue dots, the levels are different, the color is slightly yellow instead of clear and the dot over the "i" looks wrong.

----------


## c eastwood

Sorry, It doesn't looke like the pictures came through. I'll try again tomorrow

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Where are the pics???

----------


## Seajackal

Re-size it and upload from your ORDENADORA (PC in Spanish).

----------


## c eastwood

Here's the pictures

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They are 100% good.

----------


## c eastwood

> They are 100% good.


Hey Bro,
You've just made my day. What is it that makes you sure it's legit?

----------


## juicy_brucy

What makes you think they are fakes is the real question. 
nice gear. 
Enjoy.
J.B.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Hey Bro,
> You've just made my day. What is it that makes you sure it's legit?


I love Primobolan .  :7up:

----------


## c eastwood

> What makes you think they are fakes is the real question. 
> nice gear. 
> Enjoy.
> J.B.


 Guess I've still got alot to learn.

The reasons I thought it was fake are:1- Different levels in the amps 2- Different size blue dots 3- Though it is hard to tell in the pictures, the primo has a slight yellow color to it where i read that it should be the color of water 4- The dot over the "i" in "Seri" had a larger spacing than I had seen on a picture of 24088B that was supposed to be real.

Any comments on where I went wrong will be appreciated. The next time I post a new thread, the title will be in the form of a question.

Regards
C.E.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Guess I've still got alot to learn.
> 
> The reasons I thought it was fake are:1- Different levels in the amps 2- Different size blue dots 3- Though it is hard to tell in the pictures, the primo has a slight yellow color to it where i read that it should be the color of water 4- The dot over the "i" in "Seri" had a larger spacing than I had seen on a picture of 24088B that was supposed to be real.
> 
> Any comments on where I went wrong will be appreciated. The next time I post a new thread, the title will be in the form of a question.
> 
> Regards
> C.E.


It looks very clear to me. And the dots are the same its just the pic.  :Evil2:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

And dont let the (i) in Pr(i)mobolan scare you. It looks like a (I) but this was cleared up by DutchBodybuilder. I have the same Primos as you. 400mg-600mg per week you will have a blast.  :Smilie:

----------


## c eastwood

Here is some better pictures of the dots and the (i) in Ser(i) No:

----------


## juicy_brucy

yeah dude, enjoy!

----------


## c eastwood

> And dont let the (i) in Pr(i)mobolan scare you. It looks like a (I) but this was cleared up by DutchBodybuilder. I have the same Primos as you. 400mg-600mg per week you will have a blast.


 Thanks Bro.

----------


## c eastwood

> yeah dude, enjoy!


Cool, Thanks Bro

----------


## Seajackal

I guess you got a real good source from what I've seen C_eastwood!
Just keep him good to you, if you know what I mean! Bro I have just
1 amp of the same batch as yours, bro and all are spot on, but mine
I accidentally broke (I got as a game prize 5 primos which 4 were a
known fake and THE ONLY REAL ONE I FVCKED BROKE!). Bro I dunno
but the source my ex-source were geting these Primos from seemed
to mix these beauties between a very known fake #11081A. So watch
out if you happen to come across with this batch. Though they are
printed to be good to use by 02-2005, I pretty much believe the
fakers just make the same mistake like some Organon yellow top
decas fakers keeping the batch the same and just bothering changing
the exp date. so watch out these craps. The doccument bellow I think
you probably have seen it but just to the Primo lovers keep studying 
the still remaning TURKISH SCHERING PRIMOS, there you go, bros!
http://www.bodyofscience.com/issues/...ounterfeit.pdf

----------


## c eastwood

> I guess you got a real good source from what I've seen C_eastwood!
> Just keep him good to you, if you know what I mean! Bro I have just
> 1 amp of the same batch as yours, bro and all are spot on, but mine
> I accidentally broke (I got as a game prize 5 primos which 4 were a
> known fake and THE ONLY REAL ONE I FVCKED BROKE!). Bro I dunno
> but the source my ex-source were geting these Primos from seemed
> to mix these beauties between a very known fake #11081A. So watch
> out if you happen to come across with this batch. Though they are
> printed to be good to use by 02-2005, I pretty much believe the
> ...


Thanks Seajackal,

Sorry to hear about the broken prize bro, that really sucks!

My source was Mail-order but unfortunately they were busted. The good thing is that this order went out probably just before they were taken down. I'm trying a new source but he sells E.C. Primoject. I'll post some pics when it arrives and see what you guys think.

Thanks again everybody, it's good to know the gear is good to go  :AaGreen22:  

Regards

----------


## Seajackal

Firsthand, our bro Toolman had tasted his primoject and he's in love
with the results! Good luck bro!

----------


## juicy_brucy

I rarely hear mail order success stories.
Good on ya!

----------


## c eastwood

> I rarely hear mail order success stories.
> Good on ya!


I hear ya bro,

I spent about a month researching sites, looking up scammers lists, E-mails, P.M.'s before I decided to try them out and I still thought I got scammed. I was wrong and I'm glad, but now they've been taken down  :Frown:  
I guess that is life.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I hear ya bro,
> 
> I spent about a month researching sites, looking up scammers lists, E-mails, P.M.'s before I decided to try them out and I still thought I got scammed. I was wrong and I'm glad, but now they've been taken down  
> I guess that is life.


you said it bros. my fav UGL is now defunct.
 :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## vixdiesel

yet to get real primo by scherring!!!! Man I envy you happy stabbings

----------


## Seajackal

Sad end to the good ones!  :Frown:

----------


## Rocky IV

> I guess you got a real good source from what I've seen C_eastwood!
> Just keep him good to you, if you know what I mean! Bro I have just
> 1 amp of the same batch as yours, bro and all are spot on, but mine
> I accidentally broke (I got as a game prize 5 primos which 4 were a
> known fake and THE ONLY REAL ONE I FVCKED BROKE!). Bro I dunno
> but the source my ex-source were geting these Primos from seemed
> to mix these beauties between a very known fake #11081A. So watch
> out if you happen to come across with this batch. Though they are
> printed to be good to use by 02-2005, I pretty much believe the
> ...


are all lott#11081A primos fake???or just the majority of that lott number

----------


## Seajackal

I would say that I wouldn't touch that batch# since there are tons of fake of that one
flooded in the market unless you've got your Primos directly from the pharmacy, so
that's another story.
BTW the ones above turned to be a good counterfeit. as you can see here:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=173853
One of them is real and the other is fake.
I, PowerBB, C_Eastwood and I think Pitbule had the same shit and it was send by
PBB to DutchBB to get them examined after a subtuous suspect of mine in
conjunction with that batch number 11081A and they were really fakes for our
sadness.

----------

